# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Liverpool cô lập Suarez

## nguyenanhthuoc

Sau khi lời đề nghị hỏi mua của Arsenal, Luis Suarez đã lên tiếng cáo buộc Liverpool không giữ lời. Mà theo đó, anh sẽ được giải phóng nếu như đội bóng không giành được suất tham dự Champions League. Sau lời buộc tội này, HLV Rodgers đã lên tiếng phủ nhận và thẳng thừng trách cứ "Không hề có lời hứa hẹn nào như vậy hết. Thật thất vọng khi cậu ấy đã không tôn trọng đội bóng - nơi đã hết lòng vì cậu ấy". 

Hiện tại Suarez được yêu cầu tập riêng để có thái độ tốt hơn. Ngoài mối quan hệ căng thẳng ra thì hiện nay phong độ của chân sút Uruguay không được tốt lắm. "Tôi sẽ có những hành động mạnh mẽ và quyết đoán", HLV Rodgers tuyên bố.

​Liverpool có Suarez từ đầu năm 2011 từ Ajax và anh nhanh chóng trở thành trụ cột của đội bóng. Tuy nhiên, với tính cách cá biệt đã khiến anh cũng gặp không ít rắc rối như việc bị treo giò 8 trận liên tiếp do phân biệt chủng tộc với Patrice Evra mùa giải 2011-2012 và 10 trận vì cắn Branislav Ivanovic mùa trước. 

Mùa hè năm nay, bị công kích từ dư luận Suarez lại đòi ra đi. Anh cảm thấy bị đối xử “thiếu công bằng” muốn đến một đội bóng cho anh cơ hội thi đấu ở Champions League.

----------


## rocodie

*Trả lời: Liverpool cô lập Suarez*

tội cho bác này hehe bác qua Ars nhiều ng cũng k mừng lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

